# Rabies Reminder...



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2015)

In a neighborhood in Montgomery AL 3 animals tested positive for rabies.
According to public Health officials these 3 were all in the same neighborhood and the three animals were a *bat, a coon, and a squirrel*.

For those of us living in rural areas our animals are at higher risk. 
Remember to check your tags or papers. Some states have 1 year some 3 year.

For those that vaccinate their goats check their due dates too!

Funny how I saw this because I just went through all of our certificates to check who needs what and when earlier today.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 29, 2015)

Interesting - our county Animal Control won't collect a wild animal, let alone have it tested, unless there has been human exposure. Flying squirrels being nocturnal, people hardly ever see them, I guess somebody must have found these animals and turned them in.

I've been curious about something. What do you do if your LGD turns up with marks consistent with fighting with a fox or raccoon? The standard advice  for  a pet would be to re-vaccinate, even though the animal is up to date on the shot. The reason I ask, is that I have a mini mule that is the self-appointed guardian of our barnyard; she has been known to tackle foxes and coons. I cannot call a vet out to give her a shot every time she gets a mark I can't explain!


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 29, 2015)

Rabies vaccine was one we didn't revaccinate even if exposed when I worked at the vet office BUT very little rabies around here.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 29, 2015)

I vaccinate my goats for Rabies 
Annual herd health check and rabies vaccine due in Dec.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 29, 2015)

Bunnylady said:


> The standard advice for a pet would be to re-vaccinate, even though the animal is up to date on the shot.



Your right... that is the protocol. You have so many hours to do so. BUT like you said no one is going to re vaccinate after every scuffle with an animal that could possibly be rabid. But if you see an animal in those advanced stages then yep definitely re vaccinate. 

Rabies is an issue in our county so people are pretty careful here.
Every farmer here makes sure their dogs get a rabies shot.
Lots of coyotes, fox, skunk and coons. 

We don't do our goats because it is off label and not approved and really no one knows if it will be effective.  We also have a lot of dogs.  I still don't think it is a bad idea though. We may end up going that route eventually. We do have a lot of bats.


----------

